

Ask HN: Wakemate is dead? - jedc

Listed as dead on Gabriel Weinberg's angel investing page: http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/angel.html
======
spydertennis
Hey guys, we are still working out some stuff with regards to the future of
the company. We will be emailing all our users and making a formal
announcement soon!

------
covercash
My Wakemate refused to pair with my iPhone 4S. After weeks of troubleshooting
I was sent an email that basically said they don't have the cash to fix the
problem but that they'd be keeping the service running for existing customers.
It's a shame because I really liked the product when it worked with my old
iPhone.

------
Pheter
That's a shame, I've been waiting for a while for them to have more in stock
in Europe.

What would people recommend as a replacement? Fitbit looks good, but I am
really only after the alarm clock aspect of the product.

------
devicenull
Yea, it's pretty much dead. Android support has been _nonexistant_ for at
least 6 months now. They finally closed the beta mailing list because there
were people asking about the status of it.

------
DevX101
They're still tweeting as of 2 weeks ago. <http://twitter.com/wakemate>

Lots of apologizing in that stream.

------
AznHisoka
Crowded space.. lots of players with FitBit and all these gadgets. Funny thing
is they're all targeting a very tiny % of the population..

------
27182818284
Bummer. I had high hopes for them.

Whenever I mentioned Wakemate to anyone they had an interested response

------
jessepollak
Wow, good thing I didn't buy one last night...

